# Do I really need a pack n'play & co-sleeper?



## roses25 (Dec 23, 2005)

A while back I bought a pack n'play for nap times and a co-sleeper that goes in the middle of my bed for when the baby's a newborn. I still have the receipts and am trying to decide whether or not to keep them or return them. I plan to co-sleep and I wonder if I will just naturally bring my baby right into my bed with me from the start rather than using the co-sleeper and just have baby take naps in my bed when I'm right there, in a sling, in a swing, etc. rather than in the co-sleeper. My baby's due in May, and I've chosen not to buy a crib. For those who have been there and done that what did you end up doing?

Carolyn


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

We never bothered getting anything of the sort--mainly because I'd been on MDC for awhile and had seen tons of posts about how people never used the PnP/crib/bassinet/co-sleeper, etc, etc.

I say return them now before you have to do it with a baby in tow. It is sooo much easier to lift things and drive around when pregnant than with a newborn.

If you find you've got one of the rare babies who needs more space to sleep well (and I've yet to read of a newborn who's that way) you can get suitable bedding at that point.


----------



## climbermom (Jan 25, 2007)

I thought about buying a cosleeper, but ended up not doing so and have never missed it. I did use the pack&play a lot when ds was little. We don't use it much anymore, except to hold stuffed animals, but it is nice for that, and to have on hand when people with babies visit.


----------



## Calee (May 10, 2008)

We don't co-sleep, but still have rarely used our Pack and Play.

I DO really like having it for trips, but honestly, it is not necessary. Most hotels have cribs, and half the time DS ends up in bed with me in a hotel anyway! When we visit friends/family, they usually have something we can use.

So, honestly, I don't personally think the Pack and Play is a huge necessity, but if you decide later you need/want one, you could always go back and buy it again


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

We borrowed a side-of-the-bed cosleeper and used it the first 3-4 months. We tried transitioning him to a crib several times when he was 4-5 months, but it was right over the holiday season, he scared himself catching his legs between the bars a few times, and it just didn't work out. (It is a three-in-one crib, so I hope he'll use it as a toddler bed eventually. If not, it can still be a full-sized frame.)

We did use the pack-n-play some, mostly when it was at the bassinet height. Once we had to go to the full depth, though, he'd usually wake up protesting when we tried to lay him down.

Hotels were such strange new places that he ended up sleeping with us instead.


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

We used our pack and play the first few months for diaper changes. It has a little water proof changing table part. Our DD liked to pee when we changed her diapers. She would laugh and be little fountain about twice day. She slept in the pack and play twice for about 20 minutes. We stored toys in it, and once I put DD in it while I swept up a broken glass. I could have just as easily put her in the backpack. Our DD always slept in our bed or on us.


----------



## guestmama9915 (Jul 29, 2004)

No.







I never used any of the things I had, bassinet then crib, ended up wasted money. Kids always nap in the bed, on me, on the couch, etc.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Nope. I had a crib, cosleeper and a pack n play. Never used any of them even once.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

We had one of the middle of the bed cosleepers, but it has hard sides and takes up lots of space. Neither DF or I could get comfortable around it, so we only used it like once. Thank goodness it was a gift. We have a queen size bed.

We did use our PnP though. My babe slept in the bassinet of it in our room for four months. DF was afraid of squishing the baby so we didn't bedshare.

Now I have it set up in my family room, and find it a handy place to stick the baby for a few moments if I need to help another child use the potty or something. We also take it to my inlaws if they are going to babysit, which happens every couple of months.

So I don't think a PnP is "necessary" but I do like having it around, and I feel like we have gotten some good use out of it. It was also a gift, so again cost isn't really a consideration for us with this particular item.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Two babies, had neither thing. Never missed them.

The middle of the bed things would be a PITA IMO- the tiny babes usually need to be ON you to sleep AND you'd have to get them out to nurse anyway...

-Angela


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

i have not had either one and we are doing well! the less junk, the better, in my mind...


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

our pack and play makes an AWESOME clean laundry hamper....
(ds hates it)
(the pack and play, not the laundry







)


----------



## Say (Feb 19, 2009)

I debated and debated about whether or not to buy the pack n' play or co-sleeper. We ended up going for the pack n' play and we put it away when she was a few weeks old because we'd never used it once. Even though I hadn't planned on co-sleeping, that's what felt most natural. I'm sure we'll use the pack n' play in the future so I'm glad we have it, but I'm glad we didn't purchase the co-sleeper since they tend to be so much more expensive.


----------



## emmaegbert (Sep 14, 2004)

I never had either with my son and I'm not planning anything like that for this baby (due in a few weeks). He napped in a little moses basket, sometimes started the night out there (next to me) and came into the big bed (and then stayed) when he needed to nurse. Or he napped on a blanket on the floor in whatever room I was in. Actually, he was on the floor a lot when he was little b/c I didn't have a bouncy seat, swing, or exersaucer either. The floor is great!

When we traveled he slept with me or on a blanket on the floor. Simple! Just the same as at home.

We have a small house and smaller income, so I just don't bother getting stuff unless I am SURE I would need it. Perhaps if I had a big house and lots of stuff, I would have used a pack-and-play from time to time, but I never missed it.

Worked great for us. If you find you need something more after baby is born, you can always get it then.


----------



## Loralz (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, I'm going to be the odd one out.







We have an Arm's Reach Co-sleeper and love it. It's the side-of-the-bed one, not a little one that goes in the middle. The in-bed ones seemed pointless to me, as the baby would outgrow them quickly.

I ended up with a c-section and loved our co-sleeper b/c it was easy to lift her in and out of it. Iz has been Miss Independent Sleep since the get-go. She loves having her own space to take a nap and sleep at night and it still is good for her, at 6 months old. We wanted to co-sleep, but she obviously didn't read that part of the family contract.









Having the co-sleeper beside me means that she has her own space but I don't have to get up to get her to nurse her.

Since she's so independent, we'll get a crib for her when she outgrows the co-sleeper,unless I can convince dh to put the mattress on the floor and add in her own twin mattress beside it.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

we had both, they were gifts.
i sold the cosleeper things ASAP and kept the pack and play. we used it for 30 seconds. it is still in our living room but i use it to store clean clothes. a clothes hamper might make more sense.


----------



## Shahbazin (Aug 3, 2006)

I was all about co-sleeping, it's absolutely what the plan was; I did have a Pack N Play, "just in case" (my parents bought it for me). I guess I have an odd kid, since my 1st DD couldn't stand the least wiggle when asleep or she'd wake up, & liked it much cooler than I do (I have to burrow in, or I freeze). So after trying to get her to sleep with me, I gave up, & put her in the Pack N Play right next to the bed, where she was happy as could be, & her sister turned out to be the same way. We're in a tiny space to live in right now, & both girls are petite, so at nearly 3 years & almost 2 years, they still each sleep in a Pack N Play next to us (I call them their "child nests".)

So I guess I'd keep the Pack N Play until after your baby's born, just in case.


----------

